# Help with Evinrude 2 stroke 15 hp



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

I live on Merritt Island and need some help getting this motor to run. Would travel to you if you are close. Would also like to learn some and would pay for the assistance.

Thanks,
Darin


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

PM me, I'm also in MI, i'll help u get that old 2 smoker runnin..


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm in Cocoa Beach. I love working on the old johnnyrudes but I got school every weekday till 3:15 

Quick notes- All engines need:
Fuel,
Spark, 
&
Compression to run.

Check comp. first, then spark, then get the fuel system buttoned up. (clean carb, check fuel pump, filters, lines/connections ect.)


----------

